#  > انجمن آموزش الكترونیک >  > طراحی مدار چاپی | PCB Design Tools and Tutorial >  > آموزشی: برای برش فیبر (pcb) از چه روشهایی استفاده می کنید؟

## jfrras

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*2319138*,*a k*,*A.D.H*,*AB88*,*ad1479*,*aga2000*,*ahmad644*,*ahmadesgh*,*ahnor*,*aisam*,*akbar_rassam*,*akharinboy*,*ALI KORG*,*ali.reza.d*,*ali0571*,*alizarei1989*,*ali_chini*,*amir1380*,*amirhosein98*,*amir_hussein*,*amm120*,*antypanty*,*arash2005*,*arian9393*,*artenos*,*asad1*,*asad44200*,*asakcity*,*asiafouzi*,*babak-kia*,*bahram7*,*bitasystem*,*bluee*,*boxochi*,*derikvand*,*evilman*,*fabienmartin*,*farhamzahra*,*farnam1*,*farzad.*,*fighter*,*frh*,*geshghn*,*giga*,*gmd1348*,*haassan*,*hadimm*,*hamed_neco*,*hamid ra*,*hamidsama*,*hamidy*,*hda*,*hojjat6369*,*hoseein 15*,*hossein.nas*,*hossein_ir*,*hossien bagheri*,*Iman-R*,*ISENP.IR*,*itmax3322*,*izeh*,*Jamal2014*,*javamobira*,*judo*,*kavosh83*,*khebreh*,*KIMIYA4*,*liquid pro*,*lm317*,*m-j*,*M.Ssoft*,*majid986547*,*majid_nas*,*majnoon58*,*mamal1010*,*marshal63*,*masiha27*,*masoodyaghi*,*masoud-n*,*massoud0062*,*matrokavar*,*mehrraha*,*Milad Tavana*,*milad555*,*mina110*,*mista*,*mmehdir*,*mmnasa*,*modernservic*,*mohamad41*,*mohammaddjhd*,*mohammadmoha*,*mohsen zmr*,*mohsen62500*,*mohsen6281*,*moisom*,*moosametal*,*moossa*,*mosahneh*,*mrt70000*,*mr_bnd*,*m_kazemi7*,*nano elector*,*NASERE*,*navidr*,*nazari_omega*,*nh1936*,*NICHICON*,*nideroon*,*nimasaboor*,*nimashoko*,*noon_panir18*,*odka*,*omid_2005*,*omid_mix1895*,*pa@rse*,*pars694252*,*pedram1245*,*perashce*,*peymanelec*,*pmmali*,*pqow*,*pulse_shop*,*rabeizadeh*,*rahimalireza*,*ramila2012*,*razavi_kasha*,*REZANEWS*,*reza_476*,*rrrri*,*rzmrtz*,*saeed mt*,*saeed-ra*,*saeedola*,*saha_alfa*,*sahele_bandar5*,*sajad55*,*salam1364*,*salara459*,*samim1*,*saroveh*,*sa_mo1369*,*sepehrtk*,*shahryarifar*,*shb2*,*shervin110*,*smaeel*,*soraty*,*sovietiran*,*sr.morteza*,*s_ali_m*,*tahaali9095*,*tajik*,*tamiran*,*tion*,*V.GHAEDY*,*V.K*,*x23are*,*yahi92*,*yasharkarimi*,*yousefi*,*yx700*,*zadaziz*,*zakary*,*Zanganboy*,*اشرفی*,*الوندی۲*,*بردیا*,*تیزبین*,*جمال مرزبان*,*حسام90*,*ريز پرداز*,*عيسي رجبي*,*مجید89*,*محمد علی جعف*,*محمود اصفهان*,*مراسم*,*مهدی امجدی*,*مهصن*,*ميلادي*,*هادیان*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## saroveh

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*ahmad644*,*jfrras*,*mohsen zmr*,*shb2*,*sovietiran*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## jfrras

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*ahmad644*,*AMD*,*kavosh83*,*mohsen zmr*,*reza_476*,*sovietiran*,*tahaali9095*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## kavosh83

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*ahmad644*,*aisam*,*frh*,*mohsen zmr*,*sovietiran*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## reza_476

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*AB88*,*ad1479*,*aga2000*,*ahmad644*,*ahmadesgh*,*aisam*,*akbar_rassam*,*akharinboy*,*ALI KORG*,*ali0571*,*Alireza.myco*,*ali_chini*,*amen*,*amirhosein98*,*amir_hussein*,*antypanty*,*arian9393*,*asad44200*,*babak-kia*,*bluee*,*boxochi*,*fabienmartin*,*frh*,*general_tech*,*geshghn*,*gholipalang*,*ghzare*,*giga*,*gmd1348*,*hadimm*,*hamid ra*,*hamidy*,*hda*,*hossein.nas*,*itmax3322*,*izeh*,*Jamal2014*,*javamobira*,*jfrras*,*judo*,*kavosh83*,*khebreh*,*KIMIYA4*,*liquid pro*,*lm317*,*m-j*,*majid986547*,*majnoon58*,*mamal1010*,*masiha27*,*masoodyaghi*,*masoud-n*,*mina110*,*mista*,*modernservic*,*mohamad41*,*mohammaddjhd*,*mohammadmoha*,*moisom*,*moosametal*,*moossa*,*mosahneh*,*mrt70000*,*mr_bnd*,*navidr*,*nazari_omega*,*NICHICON*,*nimasaboor*,*noon_panir18*,*omid_2005*,*omid_mix1895*,*pars694252*,*pedram1245*,*perashce*,*peymanelec*,*pqow*,*pulse_shop*,*razavi_kasha*,*REZANEWS*,*rrrri*,*saeed-ra*,*saeedola*,*saha_alfa*,*sahele_bandar5*,*salara459*,*saroveh*,*sepehrtk*,*shahryarifar*,*shb2*,*smaeel*,*soraty*,*sovietiran*,*sr.morteza*,*s_ali_m*,*tajik*,*tamiran*,*tion*,*V.GHAEDY*,*vahid159*,*yahi92*,*yousefi*,*yx700*,*zadaziz*,*zakary*,*Zanganboy*,*اشرفی*,*الوندی۲*,*تیزبین*,*عيسي رجبي*,*محمد علی جعف*,*محمد9*,*مهدی امجدی*,*مهصن*,*ميلادي*

----------


## reza_476

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*ad1479*,*ahmad644*,*ahmadesgh*,*aisam*,*akharinboy*,*ALI KORG*,*ali0571*,*ali_chini*,*amen*,*amirhosein98*,*antypanty*,*arash2005*,*arian9393*,*asad44200*,*bluee*,*farhamzahra*,*frh*,*geshghn*,*giga*,*hadimm*,*hamid ra*,*hda*,*ISENP.IR*,*itmax3322*,*izeh*,*Jamal2014*,*javamobira*,*jfrras*,*kavosh83*,*KIMIYA4*,*m-j*,*M.Ssoft*,*majid986547*,*majnoon58*,*mamal1010*,*masiha27*,*masoodyaghi*,*mina110*,*mista*,*mohamad41*,*mohammaddjhd*,*moisom*,*moosametal*,*mosahneh*,*mrt70000*,*navidr*,*nazari_omega*,*NICHICON*,*nimasaboor*,*noon_panir18*,*omid_2005*,*omid_mix1895*,*oxygen0077*,*pars694252*,*pqow*,*razavi_kasha*,*REZANEWS*,*rrrri*,*saha_alfa*,*sahele_bandar5*,*saroveh*,*shahryarifar*,*shb2*,*soraty*,*sovietiran*,*sr.morteza*,*s_ali_m*,*tamiran*,*tion*,*vahid159*,*yahi92*,*yx700*,*Zanganboy*,*اشرفی*,*اللکتور*,*الوندی۲*,*تیزبین*,*ريز پرداز*,*عيسي رجبي*,*محمد علی جعف*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## vahid159

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*ahmad644*,*akbar_rassam*,*antypanty*,*ISENP.IR*,*kavosh83*,*masoodyaghi*,*NICHICON*,*noon_panir18*,*rrrri*,*rzmrtz*,*sovietiran*,*tajik*,*yx700*,*تیزبین*,*مجید89*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## sovietiran

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*ahmad644*,*akbar_rassam*,*jfrras*,*kavosh83*,*NICHICON*,*yx700*,*مجید89*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## jfrras

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*ahmad644*,*akbar_rassam*,*kavosh83*,*NICHICON*,*sovietiran*,*yx700*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## yx700

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*fabienmartin*,*hamid ra*,*rrrri*,*تیزبین*,*مجید89*

----------

